# Any suggestions on how to remove a tight link screw?



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I just receive a Ball EMII Diver today, but it's a bit too tight. I went to remove a screw pin, but it was too tight. I don't want to try too hard due to the risk of rounding out the slot. 

Any suggestions? I've got good quality screwdriver for the job.

Rob


----------



## akirakodi (Aug 24, 2007)

try briefly running the link under hot water or using WD-40/comparable penetrating oil. did you notice any scarring on the screw head from trying to remove it?


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

One screw slot has been messed up a bit. I'll try the technique on the other side.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

Most companies use loctite on the screws when inserting them. I would recommend going down to the local hardware store, as they offer a product to break the loctite bond. If not, just firm pressure, with the correct size screwdriver is essential. Having a good screwdriver, but the wrong size (even a mm off) can damage the screw head.


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

BrianS said:


> I know it adds to the cost, but Sinn solved this problem by using hex head screws.. I'd like to see other companies follow suit. *I'm willing to pay more people!!* ;-)


You tell 'em, brother! :-d

I'd love to see other companies utilize hex head screws, too. Not only would it really help to minimize messing up screw slots and scratching up lugs and bracelet links...it also looks very tool cool! b-)


----------



## Time2watch (Aug 21, 2007)

I have found that HEAT works. 

If you ever have a scrw that you cannot unscrew, the worse thing you can do is use excessive force, as it can damage the scew head.

The 1st thing I do is see if there are any other links that can be removed instead. If that is not possible, the trick that works for me is heat/fire. I have used a match/lighter to heat the end of the link that does not have the screw head. This will loosen the screw, and if there is loctite, it will loosen that as well. Do not worry about the discoloration, it rubs off afterwards. Nothing a quick bath won't cure.

Anyway, this has worked for me in the past several times. Too bad it was a half dozen screws later... :roll:


----------

